# Grafik Probleme



## port29 (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe irgendwie ein Problem mit meinem Rechner. Ich habe meinen alten Rechner aufgerüstet, aber das "Problem" ist geblieben und ist auch relativ vom Game unabhängig. Also das Problem ist folgendes:

Ich spiele ein Game, auf einmal fängt alles zu stocken an, so als ob die Graka nicht genügend Leistung bringt. Ich habe da schon relativ alles ausprobiert. Mal läuft das Game (z.B. UT3 oder Bioshock) auf 1680x1050 auf den höchsten Details flüssig, wenige Minuten / Sekunden später stockt das Spiel wieder. Gleiches passiert auch auf 1024x768 auf den niedrigsten Details. Etwa das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem alten System 3,7er AMD mit 2GB-DDR1 Ram und einer Gainward GF7900GT Graka. Jetzt ist in der Kiste eine E4500er CPU und 8GB-DDR2 Ram. Die Graka ist geblieben. 

Kann es sein, dass die Graka einen Defekt hat?


----------



## chmee (27. Februar 2008)

Wie sieht es mit Hintergrund-Applikationen aus ? Antivirensoftware etc..

Welches OS ? XP oder Vista ?
Netzwerkzugriffe ? Über WLAN oder Kabel ?

Du kannst ja mal während des Spiels den Taskmanager und die Lastverteilung beobachten.

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (27. Februar 2008)

Also im Hintergrund läuft absolut nichts, kein AV Scanner, Firewall, oder ähnliches. Hab das ganze mal im Task Manager beobachtet, nur UT lastet die CPU aus. OS ist derzeit Vista Business 64Bit, vorher Windows XP 32 Bit.

Mir ist aber was anderes aufgefallen. Ich habe bei mir am Rechner zwei Monitore angeschlossen, normalerweise habe ich beim Spielen den sekundären Monitor ausgeschaltet. Diesmal habe ich ihn angelassen und den NVIDIA Monitor laufen gelassen. Gleich am Anfang kam mir ein Wert etwas komisch vor. Es wurde eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 5 RPM gemeldet. Der direkte Blick auf die Graka verrät jedoch, dass die RPM deutlich höher liegt. Die Idle Temperatur liegt bei rund 84-85°C.

Dann habe ich mal so ca. 7 Min UT3 gespielt, 1680er Auflösung, volle Details. Die ersten 6 Minuten liefen wunderbar. Alles war total flüssig. Aber ich habe auf dem zweiten Monitor gemerkt, wie die GPU1 Temperatur langsam stieg. Nach den 6 Min ist das Game dann langsam geworden, blick auf die GPU Temperatur: 123°C. Ich dachte zunächst, dass es nur ein Fehler des Sensors oder bei der Übertragung ist. Hab deshalb den Kühler mal vorsichtig angefasst. Resultat: Die Apotheke wird heute an mir wieder Geld verdienen 

Ist es jetzt ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Graka defekt ist?


----------



## chmee (27. Februar 2008)

Ich gehe erstmal davon aus, dass die GPU nicht übertaktet ist. Möglicherweise ist der Kühler unterdimensioniert, ja das passiert auch bei gekauften nicht unveränderten GraKas. Hat der Lüfter genug Platz und Luft ? Hast Du schon mal versucht, den 2.GraKa-Ausgang auszuschalten ?

mfg chmee


----------



## LL0rd (27. Februar 2008)

http://rootix.de/CIMG2974.JPG

Naja, so viel Platz hat die Graka nicht wirklich... Meinst du, es liegt an der Netzwerkkarte, die drüber liegt?


----------



## chmee (27. Februar 2008)

*lächel* Viel Platz zum Atmen hat Deine Graka nicht. Steck die LAN-Karte einfach mal in den untersten PCI-Port. Wenn Du Lust&Laune hast, kauf entweder noch nen Gehäuselüfter oder diese ominösen Kartenlüfter, damit die heisse Luft rausgeschaufelt werden kann. Testweise kannst Du ja mal nen Tischventilator vor offenem Gehäuse postieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## LL0rd (27. Februar 2008)

Ja, das Problem ist, dass es keine PCI Netzwerkkarte ist, sondern 1x PCIe. Okay, das Mainboard hat drei 1x PCIe Steckplätze. Den ersten Port kann ich nicht benutzen, weil der Chipsatzkühler im Weg ist (danke Gigabyte für das wundervolle Design). Der zweite PCIe Port wird von dem Kühler der Graka verdeckt und in dem dritten ist die Karte jetzt drinn. 

Nun, ich könnte die Graka in den anderen 16x PCIe Port stecken, aber das Stromkabel (dieses schwarze) vom Netzteil ist zu kurz. Kann man das evtl. irgendwie verlängern?

Was ich jetzt noch machen könnte, wäre die Netzwerkkarte einfach mal komplett auszubauen und dann mal zu spielen. Spätestens dann werde ich ja merken, ob es tatsächlich an dem Platzmangel liegt.


----------



## Laudian (27. Februar 2008)

Wofuer ist die Netzwerkkarte denn wichtig? GA hat doch normal selber schon nen Netzwerkchip an Board der sehr gut ist. 

Oder ist das ne DSL-Karte? Sonst lass die einfach ganz draussen.


----------



## LL0rd (27. Februar 2008)

On Board ist eine Realtek 8111B Karte drauf und die ist alles andere als gut. Vor allem kann die Karte nicht genug Traffic durch die Kabel blasen. Aus diesem Grund sind in allen Rechnern im Netzwerk Intel Pro 1000PT Server Karten drinn. Mit den Karten fahre ich Geschwindigkeiten von ca. 110MByte/s. Bei der On Board Karte sind Geschwindigkeiten von  ca. 30-40MByte/s möglich. 

Ich bin kein Gamer, spiele trotzdem ab und zu gerne (offline)Games. Deshalb habe ich auch die doch etwas schnelle Graka im Rechner.


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Februar 2008)

ahja ... 30 bis 40 Mbit/s ... und die PCI-Karte schafft mehr?

Jedenfalls sind mehr als 100°C für Grafikkarten nichts ungewöhnlich. Wenn der Kühler die Hitze dennoch nicht richtig abführen kann solltest du evtl. über eine effektivere Kühllösung nachdenken.

Dann noch eher eine Anmerkung zu deiner alten AMD-CPU: 3700+ bedeutet *nicht*, dass die CPU mit 3,7GHz getaktet ist. Das ist mehr Augenwischerei von AMD.


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2008)

Raubkopierer : MByte und PCIe ! GBit-LAN, da ist man mit PCIe auf jeden Fall besser dran, P2P-Verbindung zum Chipset. Wenn die Onboard nur eine aufgelötete PCI-Verbindung ist, dann ist die nunmal schlecht. 

Scheinbar, LL0rd, musst Du Dir nen Absaugkanal/Lufttunnel für die GraKa bauen  Oder teste doch mal, ob der zweite PCIe16-Steckplatz bei ausgeschaltetem SLI auch als PCIe1 missbraucht werden kann. Weitere Idee wäre es, die heisse Luft nicht nach hinten, sondern Richtung Seitenwand zu transportieren. Loch reinschneiden auf Höhe der Graka und 8cm oder 12cm Lüfter setzen, der die Luft rausschaufelt. Bei langsamer Drehgeschwindigkeit bleibt der unhörbar.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** *Stop ma ?!* port.29 hat den Thread angefangen und nun rede ich mit LL0rd weiter.. Versteh ich nicht..


----------



## SpiderZLS (28. Februar 2008)

Hi, also ich Tippe auch mal auf ein GraKa. Problem bei dir....schau aber auf jedenfall nochmal  nach ob wenn das Spiel anfängt zu ruckeln ob du Festplatten aktivität hast.

Hast du mal Memtest86+ 2.01 laufen lassen um auch Speicherfehler auszuschließen ?

Hast du das Ereignisslog von Windows angesehen um ev. Plattenfehler auszuschließen ?

Ist der Speicher oder der Prozessor Übertaktet ?

Hast du im Bios ev. das dynamische Overclocking eingeschaltet ?
(hier erstmal das ganze mit failsave settings probieren)

Ich hatte hier schon viele Rechner vor mir stehen die ein ähnliches Bild aufgewiesen haben.

Du solltest dir auch einmal die GrKa. genau anschauen ob ev. einer der Kondesatoren gewölbt ist bzw. schon etwas Aufgeplatz ist.

Auch ist das Netzteil im Auge zu behalten, falls du mehrere Platten eingebaut hast und noch einiges an USB-Geräten dann solltest du erstmal soviel wie möglich vom PC trennen und nur das Nötigste eingeschaltet bzw. angeschlossen haben.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## Laudian (28. Februar 2008)

ok, bei Gbit-Lan ist das was anderes.hab ich aber bisweilen nie gebraucht, bei mir reicht die bisherige WLan-Geschwindigkeit ...  

zum PCIe16 ... bei mir laeuft ebenfalls auf nem GA-Board die Graka auf dem 2. Port, es gibt keine Probleme damit, duerfte also ohne Einschraenkungen moeglich sein.
Nach dem Bild denke ich nur, dass dann die gleichen Probleme wieder auftreten werden, da dann der Platz der jetzt zur Lan-Karte da ist eben zum Bodenblech da ist ... am Ende duerfte es aufs selbe raus laufen.


----------



## LL0rd (29. Februar 2008)

Bisher hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt, die Netzwerkkarte auszubauen, die Kiste ist ein Produktivrechner. 

Nochmal kurz zusammengefasst:

An dem Rechner ist absolut nichts übertacktet. Der Speicher läuft zudem noch unter dem normalen Tackt. (Für den Rechner war die Q9450 CPU geplant, aber da Intel den Liefertermin verschoben hat, musste eine einfachere rein). 

@SpiderZLS
Nein, den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich noch nicht überprüft, weil ich die Notwendigkeit nicht sehe. Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass bei einem Arbeitsspeicher Fehler der Rechner stockt. Entweder hängt er komplett (Standbild), er geht aus oder er macht eine reboot. Der Fehler war auch bei den alten Komponenten, es wurde alles ausgewechselt, außer der GraKa. Und schließlich kommt der Fehler immer dann, wenn die Temperatur ansteigt und irgendwann. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es irgendwann mal eine "core slowdown treshold" temperatur, und die lag afaik so zwischen 120 und 130°C. Deshalb komme ich garnicht erst auf die Idee, den Fehler woanders zu suchen.

@chmee
Sorry, das ist das Notebook meiner Freundin, das ich gerade nutze. Deshalb der adere Nick.


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. Februar 2008)

wieviel watt hat dein netzteil?

was hast du sonst noch an verbrauchern in deinem pc?
würde das hitze problem nicht ausschließen wollen, aber die graka zeiht auch rechtz viel strom.

du sagt du kannst mehrere min gescheit spielen, befor das prob kommt. wenn du dirket danach das game wieder startest kommt das prob dann sofort oder dauert es wieder nen moment?

wenn es wieder dauert, würde ich aufs netzteil tippen. wenns sofort wieder auftritt würde ich auf die themperatur tippen

GRuß
Johannes


----------



## LL0rd (29. Februar 2008)

Hmm... was das Netzteil an Leistung hergibt, kann ich nicht genau sagen, entweder war das ein 600 oder 650W Netzteil. An Verbrauchern ist in der Kiste sonnst auch nix großartig viel drinn. Nur die WD Raptor Plate, DVD-Rom, Kartenleser, paar Lüfter. Also nix, was wirklich viel Strom kostet.

Wenn ich das Game ausmache und dann wieder anmache, dann dauert es wieder eine Zeit, bis das Spiel stockt. Die Zeit ist jedoch viel kürzer, als beim "ersten" Mal, nach dem der Rechner im idle Zustand war. Schätzungsweise 20-30 sek.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (29. Februar 2008)

@LLord

Die GraKa wird einfach nur zu heiß...
Bau die NetzwerkKarte etwas tiefer ein und leg den Gehäusekühler von oben auf die GraKa...
Musste ich bei meiner GeForce5800FX auch machen ^^
Du hast nen altes geschlossenes Gehäuse...
Die Bauer der Karten gehen von extrem gemoddeten Protzkisten aus und in denen Kommt mehr Luft rein ^^

-----------------------
@all
Das gleiche Problem mit der Temperatur im Gehäuse hat auch meine Ma...
Sie hatte sich vor einigen Jahren nen 1,6Ghz CPU von AMD geholt...
Inzwischen acuh ne stärkere GraKa...
Naja jedenfalls schaltete der Rechner sich nach nem Weilchen laufen ab...
Meine Finger danken mir die direkte Temperatur Kontrolle...
Ich fand herraus, dass die CPU eine automatische Überhitzungssperre hat und sich daher abschaltete ^^
Nu besteht das Problem nicht mehr...
Neues Gehäuse drum, dass wesentlich mir Luft reinbläst ^^


----------



## LL0rd (29. Februar 2008)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Du hast nen altes geschlossenes Gehäuse...
> Die Bauer der Karten gehen von extrem gemoddeten Protzkisten aus und in denen Kommt mehr Luft rein ^^



Also ich würde nicht sagen, dass ich ein altes Gehäuse habe. Hab das hier:

http://www.ciao.de/Aerocool_BayDream_Tower__2368115

Die Netzwerkkarte kann ich wie gesagt nicht tiefer einbauen. 

Jetzt ist tatsächlich die Frage, was denn nun defekt ist. Ist es die GraKa selbst, deren GPU eine zu hohe Abwärme produziert, der Kühler, weil er nicht mehr fest genug auf der GPU sitzt, oder bekommt die Karte einfach nicht genug Luft. Ich habe jetzt eine Sache nicht ganz verstanden. In welche Richtung bläst eigentlich der GraKa Lüfter? In den Kühler hinein oder zur Netzwerkkarte raus?


----------



## LL0rd (29. Februar 2008)

Okay, ich habe die Netzwerkkarte jetzt ausgebaut und das Verhalten des Rechners genau beobachtet. Als ich den PC nach dem Ausbau eingeschaltet habe, war die GraKa 77°C warm. Als ich UT gestartet hatte, war ich schon bei 82°C. Als während UT anlief (startgraphiken, etc) war ich schon bei 102°C. Dann habe ich etwa 5 Minuten gespielt. Als die Temperaturanzeige bei 124 war, wurde alles langsam. Ich habe mich dann vor eine dunkle Wand gestellt und gewartet, bei 115°C ging wieder alles flüssig bis 124°C


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (29. Februar 2008)

Sorry das mit dem Gehäuse sah auf dem ersten Bild nach nem älteren aus ^^

PS: Ab 180°C kannste damit rechnen, dass die Lötstellen schmelzen


----------



## chmee (29. Februar 2008)

Hmmn, das ist mE zu heiß. Ich würde die GraKa mal ausbauen, Lüfter reinigen, den Sitz überprüfen. Ach ja, es gibt in den Treibern öfter mal so einen EIntrag bezüglich Dynamic OC. Den ausschalten.

mfg chmee


----------



## LL0rd (1. März 2008)

Oooooooooooookay........ 

Ich werde mir eine Sache merken:
Das Druckluftspray auf die Schlitze zu richten und dann in Richtung des Lüfters zu sehen, ist eine dumme Idee  Nach einer Staubwolke sah ich ein Staubbündel. Hab den dann rausgefrimelt. Hab gerade mal UT angezockt, 70°C Spitzentemperatur. Bei 1680er Auflösung und den höchsten Detailsstufen bei einem harten Kampf. Das ist echt wunderbar


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (1. März 2008)

Ergo: Problem gelöst...

Kühlrippen und Venti waren schlicht DRECKIG ^^

So leicht kann man Probleme beheben xD

Apropro Staub... Es ist der größte Feind eines PCs... Ich habe mir nen komplett Reinigungsrythmus von etwa 6 Monaten angewöhnt, was aber vermutlich auch noch nicht oft genug ist...


----------



## LL0rd (1. März 2008)

Ja, die Kühlrippen waren Zugestaubt. Aber auch so, dass man es nicht sehen konnte. Erst als ich da mit Druckluft Spray rangegangen bin, habe ich gesehen (oder eben nicht  ), dass da eine Staubwolke rauskam. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber früher hatte ich kein Problem mit Staub. Irgendwie ist es heute echt schlimm geworden. In dem Gehäuse ist vorne ein großer Lüfter drinn, der die Luft einsaugt. Nach 5 Tagen laufzeit des Rechners hatte ich bereits eine Staubschicht vorne am Rechner.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (2. März 2008)

Aktuelles Thema Feinstaub und Co...

Hat damit sicher auch einiges zu tun...
Sicher sit, dass in der Vergangenen Zeit der STaub zugenommen hat -.-


----------

